
Why Facebook will never die - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20180523-why-facebook-will-never-die
======
blackflame7000
That's what Rupert Murdoch thought right before he lost 500 Million on buying
is very own space... literally, there was no one there

